# Beretta px4 storm 9mm Holstering question



## mcb (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys. I was wondering what the advantages/disadvantages for different holster options for the px4 9mm. I know that functionality has a major influence on which holster to use. As far as OC or CC are concerned, I realize a side holster would be practical. My ultimate goal is to tactically carry my px49mmfs as a side arm, but would it be more beneficial to practice with a side hostlers first? Or would the habits developed when training with a side holster impair my ability to effectively draw from a thigh holster?
(New to the handgun world, looking for a good starting point to perform very effective and tactical in any given situation.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Before diving too deep into this, why are you planning on a thigh holster? Are you in Law Enforcement?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, obviously a thigh-holster isn't practical for CC. Unless you are a trans-sexual and plan on wearing a knee-length skirt. 

And for OC, in all my years, only once did I see a guy using a thigh-holster, and it was a very weird situation all around. 

So, for CC or OC, you will be best served by using a waist holster (plenty of types/styles to be had), plain and simple. 

But, I am curious. Why the interest in a thigh-holster? :watching:


----------

